# Mit welchem Bein seid ihr heute aufgestanden ?



## Thront (6. Juli 2007)

ja mit welchem ? ich mit dem linken... das zeugnis war trozdem gut !!!

und ihr ? achtet ihr überhaupt drauf ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Juli 2007)

Mit beiden gleichzeitig.. direkt auf die Katze.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (6. Juli 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mit beiden gleichzeitig.. direkt auf die Katze.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit beiden gleichzeitig, aber neben die Katze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Juli 2007)

mit dem...ähmm...öhh...kA ich merke mir nie mit welchem^^


----------



## Thront (7. Juli 2007)

oh is wohl ganz gut das ich keine katze hab^^

hatte mal n meerschweinchen, wenn man da ganz fest draufgefrückt hat hat sich das angehört wie "scratching"

aso... heute wars das rechte bein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaik (7. Juli 2007)

wer kann sich bitte daran erinnern?


----------



## Stoffl (7. Juli 2007)

Mit dem Kopf.
Aus dem Bett gefallen...


----------



## LuBeLiMo (7. Juli 2007)

mit beiden gleichzeitig^^
aber trotzdem fast wegen restalkohol umgekippt =)


----------



## Elma (7. Juli 2007)

mit dem linken ^^ 
bin trotzdem gut gelaunt =)


----------



## Monolith (8. Juli 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> hatte mal n meerschweinchen, wenn man da ganz fest draufgefrückt hat hat sich das angehört wie "scratching"



You made my day!
Das finde ich mal wirklich amüsant =)


----------



## Len (8. Juli 2007)

Immer mit beiden gleichzeitig.. weil ich auf der Innenseite penne und zum Fussende rutsche :x


----------



## Slowpinger (8. Juli 2007)

Ich muss immer über ein riesen Sofa kletten, dass mein Bett abschirmt (so ne Art Bettvergrößerung marke eigenbau^^)....von daher spring ich und landen mit beiden Füßen aufm Boden^^


----------



## Monyesak (8. Juli 2007)

mit meinem dritten bein xD


----------



## Kúrt (8. Juli 2007)

also ich bin mit meinem ganzen körper aufgestanden (das sich freundinnen immer so breit machen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## OdSt (8. Juli 2007)

ich bin mit dem linken aufgestanden


----------



## Thront (9. Juli 2007)

hehe

die coolsten starts in den tag ,(über ne couch, doppelbeinig für alle die auf nummer sicher gehn wolln und knapp an der katze vorbei)

mmmh... wenn das n ikea-mitarbeiter liest gibts diese "couch-bettkombi" bald schon in jedem laden zukaufen !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (9. Juli 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> ja mit welchem ?


Mit dem rechten Bein zuerst. Anders komme ich auch nicht aus meinem Bett... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdSt (9. Juli 2007)

heute mit dem rechten


----------



## razielsun (9. Juli 2007)

garnicht^^ nach links umgedreht und mich der freundin gewidmet, aufstehen? wer braucht so was?


----------



## Gutgolf LeMagier (9. Juli 2007)

Mit welchem Fuß, nun ja das ist einfach, mit gar keinem ... aus dem Bett gezogen geradewegs mit dem Oberkörper auf die Fliesen. Dann waren ja beide auf dem Boden also kann ich es nicht genau sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilo07 (9. Juli 2007)

hab heute morgen net darauf geachtet aber werde mal morgen früh schauen, vielleicht lege ich ja auch eine "Mit Welchem Bein stehe ich auf" Tabelle an "rechts", "links", "mit beiden" oder "auf der katze" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lilo


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. Juli 2007)

Linkes Bein,bin mir recht sicher.Liegt an der Position des Bettes.


----------



## Adler_Auge (9. Juli 2007)

Ich habe keine Beine, sie wurden mir beide amputiert, sry.

Ich stehe immer mit meinem Glied auf ;-)



Ne schmarn, das merkt sich doch keiner, wenn ich auf stehe denke ich nicht daran, eigentlich denke ich dann an gar nichts, außer manschmal an die wilde Nacht davor. ;-)


----------



## Littleheroe (9. Juli 2007)

em.... das war... links. ja, links.

hat damit zu tun, das ich links ausm bett MUSS. rechts is wand. ihr ahnt gar nicht, wie viiiieeel wand rechts neben dem bett is, manmanman...

xD


----------



## Thront (9. Juli 2007)

das muss eine seeeeehr grooooooße wand sein.... !!

ja ! eine "MIT WELCHEM BEIN BIN ICH AUFGESTANDEN TABELLE" !!!

also wenn ich jezz au noch mit sowas anfange kommt meine freundin garnit mehr zu mir..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TanisBln (10. Juli 2007)

Immer links, da bin ich mir sehr sicher. Anders wäre es eh etwas umständlich, da ich immer zur selben Seite aus dem Bett krabbel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjoa, und jetzt sitz ich auf Arbeit.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Thront (11. Juli 2007)

he schatz !!!! mit welchem heute ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (18. Juli 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> he schatz !!!! mit welchem heute ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  LINKS!!!


----------



## Thront (22. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurisu (26. Juli 2007)

ganz klar mit dem rechten


----------



## nuels (26. Juli 2007)

was für ein sinnfreier thread xD


----------



## Thront (26. Juli 2007)

ja aber sehr erholsam   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruansiel (26. Juli 2007)

Alles andere als rechts würde ein Ändern von mühsam eingeschliffenen Gewohnheiten erforden, was tunlichst vermieden wird ;-)


----------



## Ikuni (29. Juli 2007)

lol also ich steig meistens mit beiden gleichzeitig von der schlafcouch xD
geht ja nich anders, schlafe in einer penntüte^^


----------



## Thront (29. Juli 2007)

in einer penntüte ??

also... wie stell ich mir das vor... :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. Juli 2007)

Ich hab so ne missgeburt von Bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist ekin Hochbett,aber runter springen muss man trozdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jump...auf beiden Beinen aufgekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...und dann sofort auf die Schnauze gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


                                                           Jacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahnron (30. Juli 2007)

Mein Gehirn schaltet sich erst 10-20min nach em ich aufgestanden bin ein, deshalb kann ich das nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Ahnron


----------



## Minati (30. Juli 2007)

rechts ... wie immer. nur heute bin ich mal auf meiner Wasserflasche ausgerutscht *autsch*


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2007)

Mit dem Kopf vorran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentos (30. Juli 2007)

Bin mit meinem Dritten Bein aufgestanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (31. Juli 2007)

also soweit ich weiß hatt ich in meinem mittlerereifezeugnis eine 7. (kein joke!!!!!)

also letztes jahr mim rechten heute mim linken...^^


----------



## Nofel (31. Juli 2007)

Rechten Arm. Meine bessere Hälfte hat sich um 5 Uhr im Bett breit gemacht und ich konnte mich gerade noch mit dem Arm abfangen


----------



## Thront (31. Juli 2007)

oh das kenn ich ... mein mädel hat mir nachts ma n schwinger verpasst das ich total geschockt aus der kiste gesprungen bin. "hab geträumt" hat sie geagt. nun.. ich hab mein zeug gepackt und mich auf die couch gelegt. 





UND DAS KISSEN HAB ICH AUCH MITGENOMMEN......ICH FIESES SCHWEIN !!!


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

warum ist dieser geniale thread eigentlich tot? ??


----------



## Licanin (22. Januar 2008)

Ich weck ihn halt mal auf^^

Mit welchem Bein bin ich heute aufgestanden? Ich glaube ich bin mit dem Linken Bein aufgestanden und mit dem Gedanken, das mein Cousin entlich mal ausziehen solle weil ich nicht mal richtig ausschlafen kann, wenn ich frei habe -.-


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

morgens?

mit dem in der mitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Januar 2008)

Mit beiden gleichzeitig. Trotzdem fühle ich mich jeden Tag, als wärs der Linke gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badomen (22. Januar 2008)

darauf hab ich noch nie geachtet^^
ich glaub... rechts?
ich achte ab nun drauf...


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

Mit beiden Beinen.
Ich setz mich zuerst auf die Bettkante und sammel dann alle meine Kräfte zum Aufstehen,
dann stolper ich 2 m und setz mich auf meinen Chef-Sessel. Das ist das spannendste
am ganzen Tag, schaff ichs, oder schaff ichs nicht...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

hmm bin heute irgendwie gar ned aufgestanden .. zumindest hoffe ich das ^^

war das rechte .. will aber lieber weiter pennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Templer2k (22. Januar 2008)

mit nem dritten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

das kann aber weh tun ;D da würd ich nimmer aufstehn^^


----------



## x3n0n (22. Januar 2008)

Aufgrund der Posi meines Bettes stehe ich immer mit dem linken Fuß auf, heute mit dem tollen Gefühl das man hat, wenn man erkältet ist... *schnief*


----------



## Dogar (22. Januar 2008)

mitm Rechten, in die Pizza von gestern, vor schreck zurück, in der luft gewesen und runter in den Flaschenberg.

Fazit - Zimmer aufräumen ...


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

bin heut eigentlich auch 3ma aufgestanden ;D
auf dann hmm wo ist mein handy (wecker) ah da ,.. wtf 4uhr -.-

dann ah juhu 6.50 doofer wecker ;d
kurz angezogen nochma ins bett und um 7.15 auf und runter in den zug ;d 

morgen darf ich noch früher ;(


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

rechts dafür das ich eigentlich seit 3 stunden an der arbeit sein müsste gehts mir ganz gut. nun ja. dann werd ich mich jetzt mal los machen.


----------



## Arilanda (22. Januar 2008)

Mhh, ich meine rechts, könnten aber auch beide gewesen sein :/. Für morgen schreib ichs mir auf, mal eine geistige Notiz anlegen :>


----------



## Qonix (22. Januar 2008)

ich glaube das rechte


----------



## Mondryx (22. Januar 2008)

Ich bin ne Stunde nach dem mein Wecker angefangen hat zu klingeln doch noch aus dem Bett gestolpert... . Aufgrund der Lage meines Bettes muss es das linke gewesen sein. Bekomm sowas morgens nicht mit, bin da noch viel zu müde um irgendwas zu realisieren xD. Meinen Kater hab ich auch schonmal halb platt getreten deswegen :S


----------



## Ähmm (22. Januar 2008)

Da ich momentan im Zirkus arbeite steh ich immer mit dem rechten Arm auf und
hüpfe dann bis in´s Bad zum waschen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(wer das glaubt is blöd)


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Januar 2008)

Ich steh IMMER mit links auf. Einfach weil ich immer, wenn ich aufwache auf der linken Seite liege und somit auch mit links austehe. Recht ist nämlich eine Wand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

ja kuhl und die wandseite wird ab morgen wieder meine freundin beanspruchen. genial, das ist eigentlich mein lieblingsplatz.


----------



## Qonix (23. Januar 2008)

rechts   weill auf der anderen seit kommt man nicht raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (23. Januar 2008)

mit dem mittleren.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2008)

heute wars links ... hab mich im schlaf gedreht irgendwie und mir fast kopf angestossen ... früh aufstehen suXx


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

Mit der Linken Krücke zuerst...


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

oh? verletzt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Du darfst aufstehen Ciliu? o_O

Selbst ich musste mehr als 3 Tage liegen bleiben. Und ich hatte "nur" ne Operation.


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

ich musste ja irgendwie vom bett in den Rolli steigen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Aaah, sowas hab ich nicht bekommen, musste direkt mit Krücken los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, ich hab meine Füße gar net vom Boden gehoben beim pennen...
Habe noch ein bisschen F.E.A.R. gespielt und bin eingeschlafen, als das
Lade-Bild erschien. War zuerst ein bisschen buff als ich aufgewacht bin und
Ciliu hat auch komisch geguckt, dass ich bei ICQ noch on war...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

Tjo.. normalerweise geht man um 7 Uhr zur Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

oder um 8 an die arbeit.


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

da saß ich schon im Krankenhaus :-)


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

naja ich hab feletoniert


----------



## Juliy (24. Januar 2008)

Voll der sinnlose Thread !


.... Also genau was für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Rechts


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

> naja ich hab feletoniert



Erstmal graz dazu,
und 13:37 post - hm..


----------



## Thront (25. Januar 2008)

grade eben erst mit dem rechten


----------



## Fauzi (25. Januar 2008)

sorry für OT. aber Thront ich schnall deine Sig einfach nicht.. Hilf mir mal xD


----------



## Thront (25. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Januar 2008)

Ich muss mit beiden Beinen aufstehen mein Bett, bzw. meine Matratze liegt in zwischen zwei Wänden links und rechts von Bed.


----------



## pandak1n (1. Februar 2008)

Da ich als Vampir kopfüber auf einem Querbalken hängend schlafe, stellt sich die Frage nicht. Ich stütze mich morgens mit beiden Händen am Boden ab...


----------



## Thront (1. Februar 2008)

ich bin im bett zur arbeit gefahren. man haben die plöt geguckt.


----------



## Incontemtio (1. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ich bin im bett zur arbeit gefahren. man haben die plöt geguckt.



Du laberst heute abend auch nur mist, oder?


----------



## Thront (1. Februar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du laberst heute abend auch nur mist, oder?




bitte on topic bleiben.


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

lol,
thront du bist irgentwie...durchgeknallt^^


----------



## Vakeros (2. Februar 2008)

Rechts vor 7 minuten^^


----------



## Gamerhenne (2. Februar 2008)

natürlich achte ich darauf, und zwar, dass ich GRUNDSÄTZLICH mit dem Linken aufstehe ;oD
So widerspreche ich jeden Tag aufs neue dieser merkwürdigen Legende dass dies wichtig sei *G*


----------



## Lurock (2. Februar 2008)

Mit dem Linken und dabei auf irgendein fauchendes Objekt getreten... ich glaube es war ein Nachtmahr...


----------



## Isthos (2. Februar 2008)

Bei mir ist es egal welchen Fuß ich zuerst ausm Bett hängen lasse. Meine Katze verbeißt sich zu 90% direkt darin. Der ist egal ob Rechts oder Links.....


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

mit dem kopf. kann das jezz.


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Rechts.


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

bitte unterlasse politische aussagen in diesem thread.


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> bitte unterlasse politische aussagen in diesem thread.


oller Spamer

hmm   bis jetzt noch nicht aufgestanden ^^


----------



## m3o91 (3. Februar 2008)

oben `?


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

Mit beiden Beinen 
Und immer gut gelaunt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Gwynny


----------



## Fauzi (4. Februar 2008)

Mit dem rechten Knie.. ^^


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

mit meiner morgenla....mit dem rechten bein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

> mit meiner morgenla....



http://de.rofl.to/hallo-morgenlatte

Kein Kommentar..

Zum Topic:
ich bin die letzten, ja jetzt genau 1 woche 6 Tage nicht aufgestanden...
lag rum oder ich saß im rollstuhl, fühlt sich toll an wenn man sich nicht selbstständig bewegen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Oo .. 
gute besserung

ot: heute glaubs mit dem rechten weis ned .. jedenfals mit keinem guten


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

> ot: heute glaubs mit dem rechten weis ned .. jedenfals mit keinem guten



wieso ist rechts kein gutes bein.....?


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

weil der tag im a.. ist ? xD
Heute morgen meldung bekommen das pc erst in 5 und nicht in 4 tagen kommt .. und dann im zug fast kein platz -.-


----------



## Huntara (4. Februar 2008)

Ähm....da ich immer auf Händen laufe, hat sich die Antwort ja wohl erübrigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thront (4. Februar 2008)

was für ein bekloppter thread


/report .


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

O_O thront bist du geistig nicht ganz fit?Hast du altsheimer?


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> O_O thront bist du geistig nicht ganz fit?Hast du altsheimer?


Thront ist imba! Und du bist unimba, du glaubst ihm nämlich was, dabei weiß doch jedes Kind, das Thront von Wissen soviel Ahnung hat, wie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Thront ist imba! Und du bist unimba, du glaubst ihm nämlich was, dabei weiß doch jedes Kind, das Thront von Wissen soviel Ahnung hat, wie...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*frechenspruch verkneif* und du hast von wissen soviel ahnung wie...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der musste raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BITTE LACHEN


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> *frechenspruch verkneif* und du hast von wissen soviel ahnung wie...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Du machst deinem selbstgewählten Titel alle Ehre!
Schreib am besten drunter, dass man lachen soll!


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

das soll man auch,ist schließlich mein Job


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

wasn los? warum bin ich denn jetzt der dumme?


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

na einer muss es doch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (5. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> wasn los? warum bin ich denn jetzt der dumme?


nein,nein,*ICH* bin der dumme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Ich bin heute, glaube ich, mit dem linken Bein aufgestanden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (3. März 2008)

als ich heut aufgestanden bin, ist mir leider der nachttisch entgegengekommen ... oder ich dem Nachttisch eben ^^ tjo Kopfweh war die Folge ^^
Aber dannach stand ich auf eigenen Füßen ;D


----------



## Deathtroll (3. März 2008)

lol ne ich achte mich nie drauf solange ich nich auf die schnauze falle is alled jut^^


----------



## Yozoshura (3. März 2008)

Linkes Bein. Egal, wäre auch schlecht gelaunt wenn ich mit dem rechten Bein aufgestanden wäre. Montag bleibt Montag und 7:00 bleibt 7:00. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (3. März 2008)

Heute definitiv mit dem linken Bein.
Habe absolut keinen Bock und draußen regnet es auch noch *würg*

LG Gwynny


----------



## xashija (3. März 2008)

Egal welches Bein es war... Es war das falsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xashija (3. März 2008)

Wie schon gesagt.. falsches Bein heute -.- Falls jemand was hier reinschreiben wollte: Der Thread ist wieder offen... Ich bekenne mich schuldig mich verklickt zu haben *schäm und in die Ecke stell*


----------

